# Liqueurs *Flashback*



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I just had a weird flashback to the Beefeater circa 1983 & those Irish coffees with the cream floated on the top were all the rage!

I wonder if you can still get one of those? :/


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes you can. Indian restaurants often do them.

At your own risk


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ha ha I remember those too and thinking they were cool at the time







.

It's the sort of thing that Alan Partridge would ask for


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Avoid anywhere that makes them with "squirty cream", they seem to need a good dose of sugar (I counted 4 teaspoons of demerera in the Taj) to stop the cream from sinking into the coffee.

I had one in the local Thai that had instant coffee sprinkled on top, I found the look of it & the idea deeply offensive to my coffee sensibilities...once I got over that, it was rather nice! (in a novel, coffee come desert kind of way).


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Ha ha I remember those too and thinking they were cool at the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or a Ladyboy


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> It's the sort of thing that Alan Partridge would ask for


Damn, I was hoping to go unrecognised a little longer, oh well, "Ahaaaa..."


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Or a Ladyboy


LOL .... Irish coffee, driving gloves, blue nun and trans gender Thai boys.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> Or a Ladyboy


Aaaah, now that makes things a bit awkward....how a gag can backfire eh?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Yes you can. Indian restaurants often do them.
> 
> At your own risk


In the glass stemmed mugs with a shamrock and gold detailing?

I think I tried it once but couldn't get the cream to float. My friend and I went through a phase of drinking coffee with Kahlua for a while at college, bit pointless if you think about it!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Talking about Indian restaurants. You know they always have those dessert menus but never seem to actually stock anything but coconut ice-cream in half a coconut shell...has anybody here ever ordered a Punky?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

These deserts are all over the Balearics, Menorquina branded out there...like a Spanish "Walls". My nieces & nephews have worked their way through a fair few Punkys & Vackys (a cow version).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Me and my sister always used to get the lemon ice cream/sorbet in the scooped out lemon.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> Talking about Indian restaurants. You know they always have those dessert menus but never seem to actually stock anything but coconut ice-cream in half a coconut shell...has anybody here ever ordered a Punky?


Yeah every "Indian" restaurant around here has the exact same dessert menu. ask for an Indian dessert like Gulab Jumun and get quizzical looks.

The main food generally isn't very authentic or good either though.

Local pub near me put up a picture saying how good their bar staff were to produce a latte in a glass with an inch of cream on the top a few months back. I know you don't expect good coffee in a pub, but sadly they used Smokey Barn beans to create said massacre


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Talking about Indian restaurants. You know they always have those dessert menus but never seem to actually stock anything but coconut ice-cream in half a coconut shell...has anybody here ever ordered a Punky?


And kebab shops.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Yeah every "Indian" restaurant around here has the exact same dessert menu. ask for an Indian dessert like Gulab Jumun and get quizzical looks.
> 
> The main food generally isn't very authentic or good either though.


I feel your pain.

I've got to the point now where I refuse to eat in 'Indian' restaurants unless they are Indian. If I want to eat greasy slop made with Pataks paste I can do it at home for a sixth of the cost.

Had a great Masala dosa and thali in Bristol today. They had Gulab Jamun on the menu (bit too sweet for me)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I know what you mean, thankfully I've got quite a few good Indian restaurants near me although mainly in the Northern Indian style.

I haven't had a decent thali since I was in India. One of the best I've had was a 17 bowl Thali in Mangalore (I went back there for the following 3 days, awesome!!!)


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

India can be hit and miss for food, though can't it.

Last time I was there we ate here:

http://Http://www.vedarestaurants.com/

It was full of rich New Delhi 20 somethings, all mobile phones and Mercedes. Amazing decor, but I can't remember anything about he food. I seem to recall one of the dishes was a teaspoon of green froth.

Contrast that with a backstreet hovel of a place in Kashmir where the food was incredible.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was definitely eating at the latter when I was there 16 years ago. In the main good to ok although I can remember some spectacular failures of food and service. One time involved a 4 hour wait, the chef consuming hallucinogenic mushrooms and riding his motorbike through the restaurant.









I got into drinking Chai, and became a bit of a Chai conasseur while I was there. Would love a good Chai receipt if anyone has one.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> I've got to the point now where I refuse to eat in 'Indian' restaurants unless they are Indian. If I want to eat greasy slop made with Pataks paste I can do it at home for a sixth of the cost.
> 
> Had a great Masala dosa and thali in Bristol today. They had Gulab Jamun on the menu (bit too sweet for me)


Me either, I've been to India twice and unless I'm in London and have done my research first I rarely eat curry, as nothing you get here comes close (although there is a vege restaurant that is doing their best).

My parents who were with me both times though have no standards and happily eat from the crappy takeaways.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I was definitely eating at the latter when I was there 16 years ago. In the main good to ok although I can remember some spectacular failures of food and service. One time involved a 4 hour wait, the chef consuming hallucinogenic mushrooms and riding his motorbike through the restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clive there is a Russian Tearoom in Skipton, Yorkshire that have a mind boggling variety of tea for sale they do a very nice Chai blend, not sure if they have a website, but will have look for it, Roberts and Co close to me also do one and I'm pretty sure Atkinsons in Lancaster do as well, although Martin is the man to ask about things there.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Charlie, I'll have a look on the inter web when I get a chance. The stuff out there used to be made with condensed milk, a ton of sugar and green cardamons


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers Charlie, I'll have a look on the inter web when I get a chance. The stuff out there used to be made with condensed milk, a ton of sugar and green cardamons


From memory there was a decided cardamon taste to the one from the Russian tearoom and I only made it with water full fat milk and sugar and was very nice, I guess if you find a blend you like but is short on cardamon it would be easy enough to add some extra.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Charlie, I'll give it a go


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

You can get an Irish coffee at just about any restaurant in Bolton or Manchester and a few of them actually do it really well.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Just go into an Indian supermarket and buy masala chai tea bags. Boil in pan with water, milk and sugar (or condensed milk)


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

If I remember right, I think Bean About town were serving an Irish coffee at SpinxLCF!


----------

